# Dreaming of CNC



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Always thought a CNC aluminum dankung would be a nice toy.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

That looks much like the bells of hythe slingshots.

http://www.bellsofhythe.com/department.asp?id=13

If needed, the small slit for the slip-on looped rubber is easily done w/o a CNC device.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice design work! What CAD program are you using?


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah it does kind of have that Milbro look. It just kind of ended up looking that way. If I was going to make these I would change it a little to be unique.

I used Autodesk Inventor.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

TruckeeLocal said:


> Yeah it does kind of have that Milbro look. It just kind of ended up looking that way. If I was going to make these I would change it a little to be unique.
> 
> I used Autodesk Inventor.


Ouch! Autodesk is crazy expensive!


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Had to change it so it doesn't look so much like a Milbro clone.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A Milbro Chinese Pretzel Clone! COOL! Flatband


----------

